# FIL's got a bloody cheek!



## fl00b

so me and my OH fell out when i was pregnant, and we recently got back together. 
there was a massive ordeal + something happened which meant that OH wasn't allowed to have alone access with him, and even though it was his fault, his parents fell out with me.

his mom's added me back on facebook but noticed his dad had deleted me. so being nosey i had a look through his status's and low and behold look what i found...

"Sign jay's got his life back on track someone pops up again...wonder why novelty wore off,new boyfriend dumped her ,needs a baby sitter we will see soon enough"

1) WHAT NEW BOYFRIEND??!!
2) i've NEVER left my little boy with them, or even anyone apart from my mom, and that's when i'm at college
3) URGH :growlmad:

everyone's commented on it saying what a slut i am. all of what he's posted is bullshite. i'm starting to wonder if getting back with OH was the right thing! :dohh:


ooooh he's pissed me off. :growlmad:


----------



## Abby_

Have you told your OH about it?! 
That is incredibly rude, and for people to comment on it too!! 
I would make sure your OH gets him to remove it from Facebook and stops posting things about you. 
I'd be fuming!!!!


----------



## fl00b

yeah i have, apparently he knows nothing about it! i'd love to know who i've been dating :haha: i hope it's prince harry! :winkwink:


----------



## Abby_

Oooh, was it you in the hotel with him then? ;)
If it happens again, just take some screen shots and if he still doesn't bother helping you, I would personally rethink the relationship!


----------



## Elizax

I'd send him a message giving him what for the cheeky twat, print screen the page where it is and send it to him then tell him he should of made his profile private!


----------



## fl00b

well just asked OH to have a word with him about it and he's just said "...don't argue with me about it and don't get me involved"

defo rethinking it!!


----------



## bumblebeexo

If OH won't say or do anything about it I would be re-thinking!


----------



## fl00b

i am! i feel a bitchy status coming on about his twat of a dad!


----------



## beanzz

MESSAGE THE DAD!!! :haha: tell him to grow up and stop spreading childish rumours he's a grown man ffs.


----------



## mommie2be

I'd be a bitch about it & take a screen shot to post it on facebook along with your explination on how it isn't true & he's an ass. :thumbup:
Make him look stupid. I'd say tag him in it but you aren't friends. 
Who knew grown men could be so immature ?!


----------



## fl00b

i know! he can call me anything but make out i'm a bad mom? crossed the line!

i absolutely love the screenshot ideas :haha: man i wish i had the balls to do it.

OH's pissing me off though. he keeps refusing to speak to his dad cos he said it's got nothing to do with him and that i should let it go.


----------



## Abby_

The status is about him being with you! Of course it has something to do with him. If he won't talk to the dad. You should! Just confront him and say you don't appriciate being mentioned in false accusations on Facebook. That if he has a problem with you talk to you about it, rather than posting on the Internet, which doesn't solve the problem. Make it as if you are talking to a child, because that's the way he is acting!


----------



## ClairAye

I saw this.. Thought it was a girl or something you were talking about!? I'd definitely bring it up with him! And if OH won't stand up for you.. If that was me I'd be seriously re-considering it! :hugs:


----------



## Amber4

Seriously! What a bloody sad t**t. I'd be having words with your OH and telling him to speak to him or there would be no us x

Or I would comment on the status and say you forgot to tag me x


----------



## Mei190

Honestly, if OH wouldn't speak to their dad about it and defend you I would be seriously rethinking things as well.


----------



## beanzz

Seems a bit harsh he won't stick up for you. I know it's his dad, but still! He should have the decency to at least tell his dad it's untrue what he wrote. :growlmad:


----------



## rebeccalouise

I'd message him & tell him to grow up, he's a grown man! gosh, this is why I hate Facebook! :haha: If your OH won't say anything to him, I'd be seriously pissed off & reconsidering things. :hugs:


----------



## fl00b

so glad to see that i wasn't over reacting like OH made me out to be! he's added me back on facebook now (OH said it was to apologise, still no apology!) but the status is still there so looks like a comment is in order on it! :winkwink:

OH's still refusing to do anything. whenever i ask him to stick up for me it's "it's not me who wrote it so don't fall out with me" :growlmad:


----------



## beanzz

Omg what a douche!! It's HIS dad so HE should talk to him!! :dohh: ugh even frustrating for me :rofl:


----------



## rebeccalouise

beanzz said:


> Omg what a douche!! It's HIS dad so HE should talk to him!! :dohh: ugh even frustrating for me :rofl:

I agree! x


----------



## Hotbump

Your OH is refusing to talk to his dad, who posted an indecent status about you, because it doesnt involve him? I'm sorry but it deffinantely involves him because his dad was talking about you! If anyone says something about my OH you bet they will get an earful! In fact I have told and erased some people out of my life for talking trash about my OH and he has done the same for me. :hugs:


----------



## x__amour

What a prick! :nope:


----------



## Emma&Freya

Id right on the status and say for 1 I didnt even have a new boyfriend. If your gonna slag me off on faccebbok thrn Id apprectaite you having the balls and saying it to me


----------

